# Anything new under the sun?



## tgoerz (May 30, 2009)

How about a little name the author?


"Evangelism has to contend against the current of the age: it is alike denounced by the worlds of literature and fashion. The politically powerful exert themselves to crush it as mischievious; the gay and dissipated denounce it as morose and intolerant; the widely-spread scepticism of the period characterizes it as irrational and absurd; historians write whole volumes to traduce and vilify it; and genius has striven to render it ridiculous in song."


From a current modern day blog?


----------



## Spinningplates2 (May 30, 2009)

Polycarp?


----------



## tgoerz (May 31, 2009)

Not quite that far back....Hugh Miller, Scottish minister...1802-1856.


----------



## OPC'n (May 31, 2009)

St. Augustine


----------



## tgoerz (Jun 4, 2009)

No, seriously...Hugh Miller.


----------

